# Tiger Tails...



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Via Ostacruiser. Pretty cool little recovery tool.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

These are top notch, I run one on an Outlander and it works amazing.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

wanna get one of these wen i get my new popo


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I wanted one till I saw they are $160. Plus the mounting hardware if you don't build your own.

May have to try the bubba rope instead lol


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah I wanted one till I saw they are $160. Plus the mounting hardware if you don't build your own.
> 
> May have to try the bubba rope instead lol


 
Hate to tell ya this but bubba ropes are not much cheaper.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

nope haha prolly better to bite the bullet and get tiger tail than to spend a few less dollars getting bubba rope


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Really? Well I'll stick w/ my $25 Walmart tow strap then! Lol. I do have the Viper 4000 for bad stucks. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah the atv ones are about $70 the truck ropes go all the way up to $600!!! How you like that viper winch?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Only used it once but love it. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

That thing is pretty nice but think ill just spend the money to get a winch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I wanted one of those until I saw the price. I'll stick with my $25 tow strap.



sloboy said:


> How you like that viper winch?


I have 2 Viper Elites myself. The one on my RZR has been excellent. I have pulled out some seriously stuck RZRs with it and it has paid for itself many times over.

I have had a couple bad contactors on the one on my Brute though. One constantly had a little current draw and would kill my battery, and the other just flat out wouldnt work.


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Tiger tail is well worth the money, once you use it you'll be hooked , we have 3 and made our own hitch mounts


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

How long is the rope?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

The TigerTail UT is 12ft long and the TigerTail AT is 15ft long ....


----------

